# Wasp's and pine trees??



## Austin S. (Nov 17, 2007)

I've been knowticing some strange behavior lately. There is a large pine tree right by my apt. and everyday I see dozens of wasps flying around it. I see no nests and the weird thing is, is that there seem to be several different species of wasps and bees landing on it, circleing it, etc. Are they attracted to the sap or something secreted from the bark?? Its very weird!


----------



## Mat (Nov 18, 2007)

They are probably collecting honeydew that accumulates on the needles  that is produced by aphids or other sap sucking species.

Matt


----------



## Choobaine (Nov 18, 2007)

I've seen that happen before too! It's really weird. I wonder if fights break out


----------

